# hoyt draw stops?



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

a quick question for you all. when setting up a hoyt for proper draw length should my string be pulling hard into the stops or just touching? i am somewhat new to hoyt and was just wondering. thanks.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I like my top draw stop hitting just a lttle ahead of the bottom. I like to have a slight bend in the control cable in the top draw stop just as the bottom hits. This gives a little more solid wall. Walk back tune, creep tune, and she's ready to go.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*draw stops*

I dont want to start a disagreement. but In my shop I have set up a lot of hoyts cam.5 and sprials, I set them up so the draw stop peg and cam grove bottom out at the same time useing a draw board


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

No argument here. You set yours up the way you want and I'll set mine up the way it needs to be done.

Spirals I would not do this to. And a draw board must be used.


----------

